# Not sure if good move, advice?



## mtm103 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi all

I wasn't even interested in moving to Dubai, however I was called some time ago about a job there. It is for a job (rather specialised accountancy job) for a company which is a competitor for a company I used to work for last year. Same size same everything, but in Dubai. I actually regret leaving this other company last year so this job (with a household name) seems to be a bit like fate.

However myself and husband are seriously in two minds. We have a 2 year old boy, my husband has a really good job (although I earn more), he is also an accountant. Salary is around 40,000 AED a month (this would be a pay cut). I am not sure what to do, as moving in Dubai was never on the plan. Also we have a nice 2 bed detached house, and the thought of living in an apartment seems to be a bit of a come down...

Anyone had the same dilemma before moving?

Thanks


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

You could live in a villa. That said, you don't sound keen or in need of a move, so you've probably answered your own question regarding making a move.


----------



## mtm103 (Feb 23, 2012)

m1key said:


> You could live in a villa. That said, you don't sound keen or in need of a move, so you've probably answered your own question regarding making a move.


Thanks, you are probably right, however where we live now (another tax haven) is only going to be til next year, when our work permits run out. I never thought of Dubai as a place to live, I am just concerned our lifestyle will be worst. Thanks for replying


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Depends on what your lifestyle is currently? We've just made the move with a 4 year old from a 3 bed large house in UK to a 2 bed apartment and have found family lifestyle greatly improved, so far. But you may already have that!
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

Sounds like you are more concerned about the lifestyle change than job security. If you are currently an expat in KL, I am sure nothing beats the relatively inexpensive housing, food and entertainment perks. Assuming you get housing allowance, you could opt for a townhouse or villa. 

Some positive points about Dubai (compare to Malaysia):
- cars are cheaper (although maintenance fees are higher)
- safer (in my opinion)
- excellent worldwide cuisines (from really cheap to way expensive)
- less crazy traffic 
- rains only a handful of times a year (unless you love rain)
- awesome winter months (feels more like spring)
- huge fancy malls (if you like shopping)

Either to move or stay, it will be your personal choice. I think both places are great 

Cheers!


----------



## mtm103 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks a lot for replying, I am not actually in Malaysia at the moment (I move quite a bit! But this was pre child!).
I must admit the idea is now growing on me, my main concerns are:
- My toddler - The place seems to be so built up I couldn't even see a park (but then I suppose there are beaches)
- My husband getting a job (He is an accountant but not a qualified one)
- Keep paying the mortgage on the house we are in now!

Thanks to all that replied


----------



## Mo0nStaR21 (Jun 25, 2010)

mtm103 said:


> Thanks a lot for replying, I am not actually in Malaysia at the moment (I move quite a bit! But this was pre child!).
> I must admit the idea is now growing on me, my main concerns are:
> - My toddler - The place seems to be so built up I couldn't even see a park (but then I suppose there are beaches)
> - My husband getting a job (He is an accountant but not a qualified one)
> ...



- There are quite a few parks here but yes sometimes it may feel like you need more of nature around here.
- I'd suggest for him to start looking for a job and move only when he does secure one because at times it is really hard to find a good position without the qualifications.
- That I have no idea about hopefully others can help you out with that :]

Goodluck


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

mtm103 said:


> Thanks a lot for replying, I am not actually in Malaysia at the moment (I move quite a bit! But this was pre child!).
> I must admit the idea is now growing on me, my main concerns are:
> - My toddler - The place seems to be so built up I couldn't even see a park (but then I suppose there are beaches)
> - My husband getting a job (He is an accountant but not a qualified one)
> ...


your biggest concern needs to be sponsorship. if you accept the job here and your husband is not employed you will not be able to sponsor him automatically as there are restrictions on women sponsoring husbands. you can only do it if you are an engineer, doctor or teacher and you must have a minimum salary.

the alternative, in your case, is to apply for special dispensation to sponsor him but it's not guaranteed and you need to have a minimum salary that is even higher than the above.

here are a couple of links with further info on the matter:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/154096-sponsor-visa-process.html#post1161497

Conditions for sponsoring husband and sons | GulfNews.com

if you do accept the job, your husband should also have something in place.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

@Sammylou, that's not technically correct, if you earn over a minimum in any position, you can sponsor a husband. I think 40k/month is far over the expected. (I know someone who sponsors her husband and she isn't a teacher, engineer or doctor...she works for the same company as our OHs)


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> @Sammylou, that's not technically correct, if you earn over a minimum in any position, you can sponsor a husband. I think 40k/month is far over the expected. (I know someone who sponsors her husband and she isn't a teacher, engineer or doctor...she works for the same company as our OHs)


i didn't say it wasn't possible, just that it isn't a given and that she needs to make a special application to do it. yes, i believe the 40k per month is well above the minimum [missed that in the first post] but as Residency and Foreign Affairs puts it:

_"she must make a *petition* to the department to exempt her from this requirement. The department will decide on the request and pass its resolution of *acceptance* or *rejection*."_

it's by no means a guarantee that she will get it. just wanted the OP to be aware of all the options as well as the possible limitations or hurdles. it also may be a lengthier process than normal as she waits for the "decision" to be handed down.


----------



## mtm103 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks, I hadn't even thought sponsorship would even be an issue. I will need to speak to them about it as I clearly wouldn't come without my husband.

Re a job for him, someone here said he needs to find one before he arrives, but then have also heard they will ignore your CV unless you are actually in Dubai.. So wondering which one is best? As mentioned before he isn't qualified (he has various accountancy certificates, but not a "proper" one) although he has been working as an accountant in reasonably senior positions for the last 20 years.

Thanks!


----------



## Harryjones (Nov 22, 2013)

Individual Villa is an better option. There are many available in Dubai


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Taking a pay cut to come to Dubai? 

Unless you're escaping civil war in your own country, increasing your salary is probably the only reason to come here. Everything else is minor.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Our friend Harryjones from India bumped up a year old thread...God knows how he found it in the first place.

Given that she hasn't posted since 30 June 2013, I have a feeling she didn't take the job.



Mr Rossi said:


> Taking a pay cut to come to Dubai?
> 
> Unless you're escaping civil war in your own country, increasing your salary is probably the only reason to come here. Everything else is minor.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I love these periodic, random bumped up old threads and do wonder how they come into being.

Usually I spot them too but today I'm hungover


----------

